# Nigerian dwarf



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

My little Nigerian dwarf  she's super sweet!


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm getting a buck for her next week I really hope







she'll have kids in a few months


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So pretty! What’s her name?

And the buck is very handsome!


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you! Her name is Belle


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Luvgoats! said:


> Her name is Belle


Is the Buck going to be Edward


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

goat girls said:


> Is the Buck going to be Edward


That's actually a great idea! Thankyou


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Can't wait for kid pix!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Very nice there - that little Buck is stout!


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

Here he is! He arrived last weekend  for some reason he likes my saanen doe a lot and ignores my little Nigerian dwarf lol I'm guessing she's not in heat yet...i thought my saanen was bred and not in heat but now I'm a little confused lol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Man - That buck is something else I love his horns. My Nigi is built a lot like him. That doe is precious


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes  I am so blessed to own them!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I'll take your Saanen of your hands for you, no problem!


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

goat girls said:


> I'll take your Saanen of your hands for you, no problem!


No no she's my baby! She's not going anywhere


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

.

Update on Belle. I'm not sure exactly when she's been bred or if...she hasn't been in heat for awhile, so I'm hoping really really hoping she's pregnant! Please let me know what you guys think


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Tessamary (May 23, 2018)

Luvgoats! said:


> My little Nigerian dwarf  she's super sweet!


What do you feed your Nigerian dwarf we are getting 4 babies in a few weeks and trying to figure out a good bag food for them. I heard Dumor and nutrena


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm giving her a mixture of corn and grain and occasionally molasses covered oats. I would recommend nutrena. If I knew where to find it I would get it.


----------



## Tessamary (May 23, 2018)

Okay! Tractor supply sells it here! How about my wether do you think this okay for them also Ive read post and people saying bag food is bad for them


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

I have no idea..ive never had a wether. Maybe just occasionally since they don't have kids or anything so they don't need quite as many nutrients. Where do you live? I'm in Alberta Canada


----------



## Tessamary (May 23, 2018)

Windsor ny!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

My wethers get zero grain. My pygmy almost died from UC so we cut it out of his diet completely. We don’t give it to the others for fear of the same thing.


----------



## Tessamary (May 23, 2018)

Maureen Harmon said:


> My wethers get zero grain. My pygmy almost died from UC so we cut it out of his diet completely. We don't give it to the others for fear of the same thing.


Oh no. So what is the diet you feed them!!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

They get alfalfa/orchard grass hay, and lots of fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Tessamary (May 23, 2018)

Do you give them supplements of the ammonium chloride


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

We have AC on hand if it’s needed. Mostly we monitor what they eat. We have 50 acres and a very obsessive Goat Dad, aka my husband!


----------



## Tessamary (May 23, 2018)

They lady we are getting them from said nutrena and dumor bagged feed is what their getting now and i looked them
Up and it says they both have ac in it. Do you think these are good feeds


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Tessamary said:


> They lady we are getting them from said nutrena and dumor bagged feed is what their getting now and i looked them
> Up and it says they both have ac in it. Do you think these are good feeds


I'm using DuMor goat feed in a mix right now, but my two Nubian does don't seem to be putting any weight on with it, so after the bag is empty I'm going to switch it out with Purina Goat Chow, which a very reputable breeder I know uses.

My other goats that either aren't lactating (the doelings, bucklings and wethers) or aren't very high milk producers are doing great on my mix though - it's 2 parts DuMor feed (soon to be replaced as mentioned above), 1 part Producer's Pride oats, 1 part beet pulp and 1 part alfalfa pellets. They also have forage, pasture and some hay available.


----------



## Tessamary (May 23, 2018)

Thanks so much are you going to switch to the purina medicated goat chow I’ve heard that one was good!


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

So I wasnt able to get into here for awhile. My little nigi had a little buck middle of this year I'll see if I can insert pics.


----------

